# Amazing he make 12 hamburger in 5 min



## liift (Aug 25, 2014)

​


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Important.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

There have been some pointless first posts on here, but this takes the píss...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

Why?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, amazing


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Atleast its not "I'm a toddler and just whacked in some steroids what will happen"

But yeah what a cracking pointless 1st post


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Im hungry :no:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

This video was life changing for me. Thank you for sharing OP.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Think I will make a request to the Admin and mods to make this a stickie ...... :whistling:


----------

